# Chicken livers ideas?



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

I finally found a tub of chicken livers at the grocery store yesterday.  

I need some inspiration.  Do you have a TNT recipe?


----------



## letscook (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is my recipe for Chicken Liver Pate. I never have any left when I take it some where, In fact when I take it to a gathering I always make sure I save out a lil bowl of it for myself, as everytime I wish I had a lil more when I got home.

Liver Pate
1-lb Chicken liver chopped
1/4 cup small diced onion 
3 tbl butter
low heat - saute onions in butter till soften add liver
saute  livers till done and not crispy
as it is cooking mash liver with fork
add 1 - 8 oz cream cheese soften and mix in to liver mixture till blended
then add
1/4 tsp each oregano & basil
chopped pepperoni (i never measured it but would say about 1/2 cup)
 (I have used cooked bacon too but love the bite the peproni gives)
salt and pepper to taste.
place into a plastic wrap lined bowl or container( easy to flip on a plate and remove from bowl) refridge till firm and when ready to serve remove from container onto plate and serve with your favorite crackers.
I love this hot also.
When I plate it I put it on top of plate of large leaf lettuce and then put hard boil eggs wedges -red & green peppers rings around it. 
__________________


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

Letscook's pate is probably tastier than mine. I fry sliced onions in lots of evoo until soft. Then I fry the chicken livers gently. I put the livers and onion through the meat grinder (a food processor would probably work fine) then stir and season with salt and pepper. I use a lot of onion, but I never measured so I can't tell you how much, probably 2 parts chicken to 1 part onion.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2010)

Chopped liver. (deli type)

Cook the livers with onions.  Add hard cooked eggs and some chopped up pickle.  Season with S&P and grind it all up in a FP.


----------



## Constance (Dec 3, 2010)

We love fried chicken livers...just toss them in flour and fry as you would oysters. Don't overcook or they will be hard...just takes a few minutes. 

Or use them for ramaki...stuff with a slice of water chestnut, wrap with bacon, secure with toothpick, douse with soy sauce and broil in oven until bacon is cooked. 

Or make dirty rice...I think there are several recipes here, or Google it. I use Zatarain's box mix.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 3, 2010)

Constance just mentioned Ramaki.  I made Ramaki a few months ago, and it was a wonderful dinner along with Asian fried rice.  Took me right back to the parties of the '60's.  I would make a ton of them in those days, and they were always the hit of the party.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, LetsCook.  That looks like a really tasty recipe and I'm saving it for later.  What I'm looking for this time, is a main dish recipe.

Since I'm just cooking for myself, I'm thinking I'll split the livers into two dishes for variety.

I used to make Chicken Livers Paprikash and serve it over toast, but it's been a long time and I would have to look up other recipes to recall just how I made it.  I do remember the last time I tried it I made way too much and didn't really care for it.

Fried and Ramaki both sound good too.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 3, 2010)

i like them fried but with breadcrumbs.
The bbq shake n bake was pretty good too if I remember


----------



## babetoo (Dec 3, 2010)

Constance said:


> We love fried chicken livers...just toss them in flour and fry as you would oysters. Don't overcook or they will be hard...just takes a few minutes.
> 
> Or use them for ramaki...stuff with a slice of water chestnut, wrap with bacon, secure with toothpick, douse with soy sauce and broil in oven until bacon is cooked.
> 
> Or make dirty rice...I think there are several recipes here, or Google it. I use Zatarain's box mix.


 

i always fry them too. constance are you sure i am not a long lost sibling? we seem to be on the same wave length.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2010)

Constance said:


> We love fried chicken livers...just toss them in flour and fry as you would oysters. Don't overcook or they will be hard...just takes a few minutes.
> 
> Or use them for ramaki...stuff with a slice of water chestnut, wrap with bacon, secure with toothpick, douse with soy sauce and broil in oven until bacon is cooked.
> 
> Or make dirty rice...I think there are several recipes here, or Google it. I use Zatarain's box mix.



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> ?



It means I agree with the ideas mentioned above (^^^^^) in Miss Connie's post!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay.  Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2010)

No problem........


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 3, 2010)

Saute garlic and shallots in olive oil. Add floured livers and brown on all sides. Add mushrooms and continue to cookd for a couple of minutes. . Deglaze pan with sherry, add demi glace, reduce, scraping all cooked on bits off of bottom of pan. Add cream, coarse black pepper, parsley, fresh thyme...reduce. Serve on thick slices of toasted bread with more fresh parsley...


----------



## babetoo (Dec 3, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Saute garlic and shallots in olive oil. Add floured livers and brown on all sides. Add mushrooms and continue to cookd for a couple of minutes. . Deglaze pan with sherry, add demi glace, reduce, scraping all cooked on bits off of bottom of pan. Add cream, coarse black pepper, parsley, fresh thyme...reduce. Serve on thick slices of toasted bread with more fresh parsley...


 

my goodness that sounds good. will try it, might be a nice change from just fried ones.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Saute garlic and shallots in olive oil. Add floured livers and brown on all sides. Add mushrooms and continue to cookd for a couple of minutes. . Deglaze pan with sherry, add demi glace, reduce, scraping all cooked on bits off of bottom of pan. Add cream, coarse black pepper, parsley, fresh thyme...reduce. Serve on thick slices of toasted bread with more fresh parsley...



Demi glace? Oh dear, isn't that a lot of work to make? I have read about it, but I'm intimidated.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 3, 2010)

The fun thing about Rumaki is that you can do it with or without the liver.  DH LOVES chicken livers (sauted or in Rumaki) and I don't so it's a dish we can compromise on ...


----------



## letscook (Dec 3, 2010)

I also love them saute in butter with onions then take take bread or a even a hot dogs roll -buttered  then put in the liver and onions - Yea I know butter overload but I only have it maybe 2 times a year . While eating it the butter is melting - mmmm -- yummy  -- Maybe time to have it again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Saute garlic and shallots in olive oil. Add floured livers and brown on all sides. Add mushrooms and continue to cookd for a couple of minutes. . Deglaze pan with sherry, add demi glace, reduce, scraping all cooked on bits off of bottom of pan. Add cream, coarse black pepper, parsley, fresh thyme...reduce. Serve on thick slices of toasted bread with more fresh parsley...


 
I named this _"Chicken Livers a la Roch"_ when I copied and pasted it, unless you have a different name for it!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Chopped liver. (deli type)
> 
> Cook the livers with onions. Add hard cooked eggs and some chopped up pickle. Season with S&P and grind it all up in a FP.


My fav, served on a water biscuit with a glass of  chilled Noilly Prat.

Andy mate, if you want to make a trad french sauce for fish that uses white wine use Noilly Prat instead .


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 4, 2010)

Most bases have been skillfully covered, I would add only that I like to chop them and add for the last 10 mins or so to a Bolognese Ragu, or wrap in streaky bacon, skewer like a kebab and grill till pink on the BBQ.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 4, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Demi glace? Oh dear, isn't that a lot of work to make? I have read about it, but I'm intimidated.


 Knorr makes a decent product. Just add water.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 4, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I named this _"Chicken Livers a la Roch"_ when I copied and pasted it, unless you have a different name for it!


Nice one! I took this recipe from a place I worked at many years ago. We did it with sweetbreads there.  I tried it once with livers and it worked out great.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Knorr makes a decent product. Just add water.



Knorr 

Thanks for the info, but it has MSG and soy, both of which are no nos for me. I looked that up because Knorr tends to have MSG.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 4, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Knorr
> 
> Thanks for the info, but it has MSG and soy, both of which are no nos for me. I looked that up because Knorr tends to have MSG.


 Ouch! Sorry about that. It really isn't too hard to make the real deal. Just takes time. Very rewarding...


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Ouch! Sorry about that. It really isn't too hard to make the real deal. Just takes time. Very rewarding...



Don't apologize, I'm weird. I have read that it will keep in the fridge for 6 months! Do you think that is true? Would certainly make it more worth the time of making it from scratch.

I have read the recipe in *Joy of Cooking* and Julia Child's *The Way to Cook*. Would you say it is pretty straight forward? Just take the time and patience and do it?


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 4, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Don't apologize, I'm weird. I have read that it will keep in the fridge for 6 months! Do you think that is true? Would certainly make it more worth the time of making it from scratch.
> 
> I have read the recipe in *Joy of Cooking* and Julia Child's *The Way to Cook*. Would you say it is pretty straight forward? Just take the time and patience and do it?


 
We kept large batches in the fridge for a while. It never sat around for that much time, so I wouldn't know how long it really lasts. It is straight forward, for sure. I make it about once a year and do so over a couple of days.  I'll make the stock the night before and then finish it on a day off when I am doing other stuff around the house.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 12, 2010)

Chicken Livers under BEEF ?


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 12, 2010)

Normaly I would recomend demi-glaze gold. No MSG but it does have soybeans.


----------



## Claire (Dec 12, 2010)

I once had a dish of fried chicken livers served on a bed of mixed greens in a French bistro (not in France, in Florida!).  I just dust with seasoned flour as Constance said, but to me important (and a tip I learned here at DC) is that they tend to explode and spatter and it _hurts_.  To stop that, cut each globe in half before flouring.  Then serve over a plate of mixed greens (and include some bitter ones) and top with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.  I also flour some thinly sliced onions and fry them first, move to a paper towel to drain, then do the livers.  Top the entire plate with some of the crisp onions.  

Oh, dear, now I have a taste for liver.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 12, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> Chicken Livers under BEEF ?



Guess I was still thinking of the beef livers thread, which is what got me thinking about chicken livers.  Oh well, another oops.

I finally decided to dust them in flour and fry in bacon fat.  I'll use my spatter guard in case of "pops".


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 12, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Guess I was still thinking of the beef livers thread, which is what got me thinking about chicken livers. Oh well, another oops.
> 
> I finally decided to dust them in flour and fry in bacon fat. I'll use my spatter guard in case of "pops".


There are lots of recipes that combine beef and chicken. Here is a classic one Cipaille, or Sea Pie


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 12, 2010)

Lightly fried in some butter with onions, Yum.Simple yet very sutisfying.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 12, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Lightly fried in some butter with onions, Yum.Simple yet very sutisfying.



Sounds good.  I don't really enjoy frying in oil/bacon fat like I did tonight.  Once in a while is okay, but I like your idea of saute in butter.  I'd probably cook the onions first as I like to add water and cover to cook them done first.  I'm not a fan of al dente.

Then again, I'm still toying with the idea of paprikash, which as I recall was cooking the livers in a cream of something soup and adding lots of paprika, and serving on toast points or biscuits.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 13, 2010)

i just fry mine in canola oil. pepper and a bit of paprika and dusted with flour. yum is right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a bunch of new spice blends to try out, chicken livers sound like the best vehicle to do so...yum!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 13, 2010)

Which spices?  Are these some of the new ones you just got?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Which spices? Are these some of the new ones you just got?


 
Yep!  We've been trying them out slowly and so far have not hit on one we haven't liked.  The blends are out of this world!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 13, 2010)

OOh, OOh, OOh!  I have my new chicken livers recipe.

I nuked the leftovers from yesterday but had decided to make a while sauce for dipping as I knew the flour breading would be soggy.  Oh boy!  I actually used a Country Gravy mix because I could use water, and I added about a tablespoon of dried green onions (Zatarain's).  It tasted wonderful.  Next time, when I make the other 1/2#, I'll saute them unbreaded in butter and make the white sauce with dried green onions and put them together.  I'll try the paprika with some to check it out as another ingredient, but I'm definitely making this again.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2010)

actually with chicken liver you want very little of anything, as the matter of fact all it needs is a little bit of salt. The flavor is very, how do i say that tender(?) you don't want to kill it. Otherwise no reason to eat the liver.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> actually with chicken liver you want very little of anything, as the matter of fact all it needs is a little bit of salt. The flavor is very, how do i say that tender(?) you don't want to kill it. Otherwise no reason to eat the liver.


 
Delicate?  Was that the word you were searching for, Charlie?  I agree, it's very easy to overpower chicken livers with other ingredients. You want to compliment them.

Of course, if you don't like chicken livers...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2010)

PF60 said:
			
		

> Of course, if you don't like chicken livers.



They make pretty good catfish bait......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> They make pretty good catfish bait......


 
Water outside is deep enough for catfishing...


----------



## FLcook (Dec 14, 2010)

I grew up making chicken livers with onions, mushrooms and gravy served over mashed potatoes.  Just saute mushrooms and onions then add water and  a pack of the dry brown gravy mix.  I like to add salt and pepper and crushed red pepper.  Simmer for about 20 min. and serve over mashed potatoes,  YUMMY.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 14, 2010)

The only way I'd give a catfish my chicken livers is if I used them in a stuffing for the catfish.  

Funny, but I've always thought of chicken livers as rather strong flavored.  I've never had them overwhelmed, but that's just MHO.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Delicate? Was that the word you were searching for, Charlie? ....


 

Yeap, that's the one. Thank you.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 25, 2010)

Sometimes I like to combine the livers, gizzards and hearts...............








......but most of the time, it's just the Livers, with onions over rice......


----------



## Claire (Dec 25, 2010)

Do you ever run into lines that you don't know if you responded?  When I saw these photos, I was SO reminded of a meal my mom made. I called it Gizzards and Lizards.  Mom would save all the "innards" of chickens and toss them in the freezer.  Since we ate a lot of chicken, they'd add up.  Back then, "hot wings" weren't invented, and wings were available for cheap.  She'd boil the gizzards, necks, wings, and necks until tender (OK, the livers were tough by then, but I didn't know that), strain them, then reduce the stock, and boil egg noodles until ready, then throw in a bag of frozen vegetables.  There was something about the gizzards that added a certain _je ne sais quois_ stickiness to this meal that I just loved.  My dad and I feasted on the livers, my liver-hating sis loved the necks, we all loved the livers and the noodles and vegs.  Oh, I'd love to reproduce that meal now, but even if I did, I doubt anyone would eat it but me!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 25, 2010)

I really liked the last half pound I made.  I sauteed them in butter and served them with a white country gravy.  White sauce with salt and pepper.

I seasoned the gravy with some of the dried green onions.  Mmmm.

I'm going to try this with regular beef liver cut into bite size pieces.

Maybe with some buttered egg noodles.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 25, 2010)

Love, love, love chicken livers.  One of the ways we like them is to lightly dredge them in seasoned flour (salt and pepper) and cook in a small amount of butter until golden.  Then, add some chicken broth, white wine and tarragon.  Cover and simmer until nice and hot and the liquid becomes somewhat thickened.  Doesn't take very long.  Serve over rice.  Even when they were small, my children loved this dish.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 25, 2010)

Katie H said:


> Love, love, love chicken livers.  One of the ways we like them is to lightly dredge them in seasoned flour (salt and pepper) and cook in a small amount of butter until golden.  Then, add some chicken broth, white wine and tarragon.  Cover and simmer until nice and hot and the liquid becomes somewhat thickened.  Doesn't take very long.  Serve over rice.  Even when they were small, my children loved this dish.



That sounds good.  I still haven't found Tarragon.  I've been looking for it because it really tastes good in tuna, egg, and chicken salad.

Thanks for reminding me.  I've added it (again) to the grocery list.


----------

